# Male Dog with Cataracts



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

I found this listing on Craig's list for a 3.5 year old AKC "champion" free to a good home because he has cataracts. I may be interested in him, but I don't really know anything about cataracts and how to treat them in Havanese (I know in humans you can have them removed, but I don't know if that applies to dogs). Any insight would be appreciated or if you know of someone else who may adopt this dog. I did send the advertiser the HRI information.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pet/1382777735.html


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't understand how you could give up your dog cause it has cataracts?? That person must not be very well bonded to the dog. Just my initial thoughts....


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Cataracts can be removed with great succcess by vet opthalmalogists. I think it costs $2,000 to $3,000. When I was a kid, I had a dog with cataracts. Even though he was basically blind, he got around pretty well. He did not leave the house or yard much. It was difficult to tell he was blind unless he was in an unfamilar area.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He's beautiful. I'm sure the cataracts can be dealt with via surgery.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

We had an old dog w/them and, like Debbie's dog, he got around very well. He would occasionally startle if he thought he saw something coming toward him (it was usually a shadow or one of our hands petting him) In the latter stages, when they were really bad, (he was 17 yrs. old) he had no depth perception and would gently bump into things to figure out which way he needed to go.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

fibtaylo said:


> I did send the advertiser the HRI information.


You and me both! I saw this ad a few days ago and sent them the link to HRI.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> We had an old dog w/them and, like Debbie's dog, he got around very well. He would occasionally startle if he thought he saw something coming toward him (it was usually a shadow or one of our hands petting him) In the latter stages, when they were really bad, (he was 17 yrs. old) he had no depth perception and would gently bump into things to figure out which way he needed to go.


What do you think about living in a multi-pet home? My two havababies are only 11 months old, so they are full of energy. Maybe he would be better off in a single dog home? Of course, I don't think I could stand him not to see if it could be easily fixed with surgery, but that is a lot of money...

Truth of the matter is I need to stop looking at any ads or new puppy posts on this forum. I have a terrible case of MHS and I already have 2 havs, plus I have my very old golden retriever baby, and we have another older rescue dog. Think my neighbors may not be happy if I add to that list, but man this MHS is really hard to suppress:help:and I really think I want to help an adult dog versus another puppy.:help:

Guess I better just pray for him that someone wonderful adopts him.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

good buddy said:


> You and me both! I saw this ad a few days ago and sent them the link to HRI.


Christy, as you see from my last post to this thread, I think and my DH hardly agrees, that I really need to stop looking at these things and get over my MHS. So I am offically reliquenshing what I know you are already doing and letting you cover the California Bay Area Craig's list with HRI referrals so that I can ignore them :bolt: Kind of like cold turkey for MHS, hee hee hee.

Apparently, you have a much higher threshold for MHS than I have, lol


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

One of my very good friends has a Cocker who got a cataracts and she paid for the surgery (about $3500) while it took care of that, within a year she has came down with glaucoma and unfortunately there is no surgery. She is on medication to slow the process down of going blind but it is predicted to happen within a year.

Poor pups but I have known quite a few dogs go blind in the elderly years and they have managed quite well.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Renee said:


> I don't understand how you could give up your dog cause it has cataracts?? That person must not be very well bonded to the dog. Just my initial thoughts....


It is highly likely this is a breeder looking for a good home (especially after seeing the photo, the notation of being a champion and some of the other words that were used). Giving full disclosure for the need for an expensive surgery that would cost more than an adult dog that had perfect eyes is important to make known. _Maybe they don't want to put the dog on their own web site because so many people freak out when they find out a breeder has cataracts in it._

Breeders aren't in a position to be able to keep every dog they've ever had and have to place dogs they have had for years. We all go through that.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the perspective Kimberly. It makes more sense when you explain it that way. I hope they find a good home for him!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

fibtaylo said:


> What do you think about living in a multi-pet home? My two havababies are only 11 months old, so they are full of energy. Maybe he would be better off in a single dog home? Of course, I don't think I could stand him not to see if it could be easily fixed with surgery, but that is a lot of money...
> 
> Truth of the matter is I need to stop looking at any ads or new puppy posts on this forum. I have a terrible case of MHS and I already have 2 havs, plus I have my very old golden retriever baby, and we have another older rescue dog. Think my neighbors may not be happy if I add to that list, but man this MHS is really hard to suppress:help:and I really think I want to help an adult dog versus another puppy.:help:
> 
> Guess I better just pray for him that someone wonderful adopts him.


We actually had another dog (not a young one, though) and a cat when Cinder was dealing w/his cataracts. There was no problem at all. But he was the alpha, don't know if that factored into how well he did.

Amanda~ Unfortunately, the onset of glaucoma is quite common after cataract surgery, even in people.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

fibtaylo said:


> Apparently, you have a much higher threshold for MHS than I have, lol


Oh, I wouldn't say I have a higher threshold at all lol! I have two Havs and a Chinese Crested and a foster Chinese Crested--so for all purposes I have four dogs! Because I work with CC rescue I keep an eye out for Cresteds, but check for Havies once in awhile too. Even though I'm full up here, I would still do my best to see to it that a dog fits into a rescue somewhere rather than lose it's life in a shelter.  There are just sooo many dogs losing homes right now with people losing their jobs and homes. Rescues are bursting at the seams, they are getting so many calls.


----------

